# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen-wie kan mij meer vertellen?

## Charon van Hoorn

3 Jaar geleden heb ik een galsteenkoliek gehad, een vreselijke pijn (aanval) die begon in mijn rechteronderbuik en uitstraalde naar de rechterbovenbuik c.q. rechts bij de ribbenboog. Na onderzoek bleek dat waarschijnlijk een galsteen de oorzaak hiervan was, op de echo was niets meer te zien van een steen. De steen zal zijn weg via mijn darmen hebben gevonden aldus de arts. Nu, 3 jaar later, heb ik constant pijnlijke steken rechts in mijn bovenbuik en rechts achter in mijn rug. Als ik diep ademhaal word deze pijn heviger waardoor het lijkt of ik niet kan 'doorademen'. Heeft iemand ervaring met dit dan zal ik graag meer hiervan willen weten en of het zowieso misschien galstenen kunnen zijn. Alvast bedankt.

----------

Hoi!

Ik vind deze klachten juist op galkolieken lijken. Die pijnen rechtsonder herken ik niet maar wel die pijn boven bij de ribben uitstralend naar de rug. Dat was bij mij dus wel galkolieken. Erg pijnlijk inderdaad maar ik moet zeggen dat het bij mij ook weer vanzelf is overgegaan. Dus ik hoop ook maar dat het weg blijft.

Nu, sterkte en beterschap. Els

----------


## Sharon

oke, bedankt Els, misschien gaat het bij mij ook wel over, ben in ieder geval wel even naar de dokter gegaan, die vermoed nier- of galstenen. Morgen bloed prikken en een echo van de nier en gal dus ben benieuwd. Uiteraard hoop ik dat ze niks vinden ;D.

----------


## jd

Bij mij was hetzelfde het geval,heb ook al bijna een jaar op de raarste monenten pijn in bovenbuik.Ben naar huisarts geweest en deze dacht aan gal of nierstenen.Echo laten maken en er bleken galstenen te zitten.Op advies van mijn huisarts naar de chirurg,die bevestigde de galsten.Moest daarna bloedprikken en mij inschrijven voor opname voor het verwijderen van de galblaas.Nu is daar een wachtlijst voor van 3 maanden.Ik heb al een tijdje geen pijn meer,en twijfel dan ook om het te laten doen.Hoewel ik wel weet dat het vaak zo onverwachts terug kan komen.Maar stel je voor dat je de komende 3 maanden helemaal geen aanval meer krijgt?Zijn er meer mensen met deze twijfels??Mijn huisarts adviseerde wel om het te laten doen.
Groetjes JD

----------


## Sharon van Hoorn

:Big Grin: Hoi, 

Ik moet nu ook nog steeds een echo laten maken maar omdat ik net als jij nu al een tijdje geen last meer heb heb ik zoiets van "ach, laat maar weer ook". Ik ben bang dat er bij mij best wel een steen gevonden wordt. Als ik jou was zou ik toch die galblaas laten verwijderen. Mijn moeder heeft er namelijk ook heel lang mee gelopen en op een gegeven moment zag ze zelfs geel van het teveel aan gal in haar bloed waardoor ze alsnog met spoed haar galblaas moest laten weghalen. Tegenwoordig gebeurt dit heel anders dan vroeger toen kreeg men een incisie van 10 cm, nu gaat dat gelukkig anders met een kijkoperatie. Ik zou, als ik jouw was, lekker die galbaas weg laten halen, is wel moeilijk trouwens he als je er goed over nadenkt. Maar ja, stel, je bent lekker een weekje op vakantie, en je krijgt weer zo'n aanval....dan zit je, had ik maar.... enfin, succes met wat je ook beslist en hou me op de hoogte.

----------


## Saskia Kooremans

Hoi,

Als ik u was zou ik het weg laten halen.
Ik heb het ook gehad en de dokter vertelde mij dat je het beter kon laten weghalen.
Inmiddels is het bij mij ongeveer vier jaar geleden dat ik opgenomen werd.De operatie gebeurde d.m.v. een kijkoperatie.Ik heb daar vier kleine littekens aan overgehouden.Ik kwam s'woensdags binnen en ging vrijdagmiddags naar huis.Ze hebben tijdens de operatie ook de galblaas weggenomen.Dat kon geen kwaad want de lever pakte de functie over.Ik heb nu nergens geen last meer van want ik kan terug alles weer eten.Ik ben blij dat ik het heb laten doen.
Veel succes ermee  :Wink:

----------


## Natasja1970

Duren die wachttijden echt 3 maanden in Nederland? In Duitsland (waar ik nu woon in Emmerich) kon ik binnen een week geopereerd worden aan mijn galblaas, dit is precies een week geleden. Ze kunnen in Duitsland trouwens ook in de praktijk bij de huisarts een echo laten maken van je galblaas. Hier zagen ze dat ik last had van galstenen en een verwijding en ontsteking aan de galblaas(ingang). Ik woon nu een jaar in Duitsland en liep al jaren met klachten rond. In Nederland zeiden ze dat het door een prikkelbaar darmsyndroom kwam en dat de klachten tussen mijn oren zaten. Slechte huisarts had ik in Nederland. Is wachtlijstbemiddeling misschien geen optie voor diegene die in Nederland 3 maanden moet wachten? Volgens mij mag je nu ook in Duitsland geopereerd worden

----------


## Luckas

LUCKAS
In de reform wordt Resium een Catalaanse Kruidenoplosser verkocht die bij mogelijk
8 op 10 alle gruis en gal en nierstenen oplost en oa steenbreek lat.saxifraga bevat.
Als natuurgezondheids adviseur volgde ik tioentallen mensen die zo geholpen werden.
Bij wie het niet werkt is er een mentaal of emotioneel probleeml van zwartgalligehid of 
mogelijk onvergeven haat of kwaadheidskonflikt of slapen op stralen. mi.

----------


## mariska

> Hoi, 
> 
> Ik moet nu ook nog steeds een echo laten maken maar omdat ik net als jij nu al een tijdje geen last meer heb heb ik zoiets van "ach, laat maar weer ook". Ik ben bang dat er bij mij best wel een steen gevonden wordt. Als ik jou was zou ik toch die galblaas laten verwijderen. Mijn moeder heeft er namelijk ook heel lang mee gelopen en op een gegeven moment zag ze zelfs geel van het teveel aan gal in haar bloed waardoor ze alsnog met spoed haar galblaas moest laten weghalen. Tegenwoordig gebeurt dit heel anders dan vroeger toen kreeg men een incisie van 10 cm, nu gaat dat gelukkig anders met een kijkoperatie. Ik zou, als ik jouw was, lekker die galbaas weg laten halen, is wel moeilijk trouwens he als je er goed over nadenkt. Maar ja, stel, je bent lekker een weekje op vakantie, en je krijgt weer zo'n aanval....dan zit je, had ik maar.... enfin, succes met wat je ook beslist en hou me op de hoogte.


ik ben v van 21 jr ik heb al iets meer dan een jaar last van pijnlijk (steken ) in mijn buik doordat er diverse onderzoeken hebben plaats gevonden is de internist door middel van een echo er achter gekomen dat ik gal stenen heb ik sta nu op de wacht lijst voor een operatie waar mijn galblaas wordt verwijdert ik vind dat je gelijk hebt en gewoon doen en ja begrijp best dat er mensen zijn die tegen dit alles opkijken ik sta er ook niet om te springen maar wil ook weer gewoon kunnen eten groetjes mariska

----------


## maris

? .

----------


## Luckas

> ? .


Luckas antwoord op alle vragen rond galstenen.
Resium is een Catalaans Basische Kruidendecoct die oa verdeeld wordt door
Nature Plus waarschijnlijk ook via apotheek opf drogist.
O,6 liter afkooksel van 11 kruiden waaronder steenbreek lat.saxifraga
die stenen letterlijk oplost.Men neemt bij stenen 2 à 3 maal per dag een
maatbeker en let op de urine die dan roodbruin zou moeten worden van de
opgeloste stenen en men blijft innemen tot het water terug normaal kleurt.
Soms is dat na 1 soms 2 of 3 flessen.Sukses.Sorry voor laat antwoord
ik was in verlof.Is dat voor alle stenen -de meeste- komt na drie flessen 
géén reaktie stop dan en laat U opereren of neem het boek van Dr Vogel
die een oliekuur beschrijft ,drink 1/2l olijfolie bv om 10h leg U op uw zij en
wacht tot de steen af komt of zoiets staat er daar.Ik ken mensen die er zo vanaf kwamen maar niet rechtstreeks wem velen met Resium.

----------


## Ginger

Hoi,

Vraag voor Luckas: mag Resium in de zwangerschap gebruikt worden?

----------


## Luckas

ginger proficiat met je zwangerschap en voorspoedige bevallin 
resium is een bloezuiverend en nierzuiverende kruidenafkooksel
en kan enkel een positieve invloed op je zwangerschap hebben
ook als kankerpreventie omdat alle kankerpatienten te hoge bloedbezinking
hebben en verkalking die ook door resium en groene thee oplossen...Luck

----------


## Ginger

Luckas,

Dank je wel voor de reactie. Kankerpreventie hoop ik het (nog) niet voor nodig te hebben, maar galstenen evt. wel (hoor ik binnenkort). Ik zal es kijken of ik het hier in de buurt ergens kan krijgen! En als het een positieve invloed op de zwangerschap heeft is het natuurlijk helemaal mooi meegenomen!

----------


## Luckas

Ginger Voor Alle Duidelijkheid Resium Lost Niet Alle Galstenen Op
En Ook Niet Alle Nierstenen Wel Hebben Wij Op Tien Jaar Tijd
Vele Mensen Met Nierstenen En Met Galgruis Verlost Van Deze
Problemen Bij Zware Galstenen Is Dit Niet Mogelijk
Als Het Er Een Is Kan Je De Oliekuur Van Dr Vogel Zie Hoger Overwegen
Bij Meer Helpt Waarschijnlijk Enkel Operatie Of Langdurige
Ontzuringskuur En Is Er Een Psychische Basisoorzaak
Mensen Die Altijd Angstvallig Achterom Kijken Of Angstvallig
Naar Ander Om Te Zien Of Ze Het Wel Goed Doen Vanuit Een Erg
Autoritaire Opvoeding Met Het Verbod Kwaadheid Te Uiten
Kroppen Zwarte Gal Kwaadheid Op Die Versteent Niet Leuj He....

----------


## Lisa

> Bij mij was hetzelfde het geval,heb ook al bijna een jaar op de raarste monenten pijn in bovenbuik.Ben naar huisarts geweest en deze dacht aan gal of nierstenen.Echo laten maken en er bleken galstenen te zitten.Op advies van mijn huisarts naar de chirurg,die bevestigde de galsten.Moest daarna bloedprikken en mij inschrijven voor opname voor het verwijderen van de galblaas.Nu is daar een wachtlijst voor van 3 maanden.Ik heb al een tijdje geen pijn meer,en twijfel dan ook om het te laten doen.Hoewel ik wel weet dat het vaak zo onverwachts terug kan komen.Maar stel je voor dat je de komende 3 maanden helemaal geen aanval meer krijgt?Zijn er meer mensen met deze twijfels??Mijn huisarts adviseerde wel om het te laten doen.
> Groetjes JD


Hoi,
Ik zou je adviseren om de galblaas wel te laten verwijderen; de klachten komen vaak terug. Ik zelf heb 5 jaar geleden een operatie afgezegd omdat ik na een wachtlijst van een maand of 4 inderdaad klachtenvrij was (en waarom dan een orgaan laten verwijderen,vond ik). 5 jaar heb ik geen last gehad, totdat ik zwanger werd. Ben nu 6,5 maand zwanger, en de klachten zijn terug. Had er nooit bij stil gestaan dat de galklachten weer terug zouden kunnen komen tijdens de zwangerschap. Ik ken je situatie uiteraard niet, maar als iemand mij 5 jaar geleden had verteld dat het complicaties zou kunnen geven bij een zwangerschap, had ik de galblaas er toen toch uit laten halen. 
Veel succes!

----------


## martin13031957

Ja GALSTENEN zijn GALBAKKEN haha ik ben het je broer Martin,ik heb ze zelf ook gehad.Gr van Martin

----------


## Déylanna

Ik zou zeggen: zeker laten verwijderen!!!!!!!!! :EEK!: 
De klachten en problemen rond galstenen kunnen (ook na langere tijd) alleen maar toenemen. Als zo'n steentje aan de wandel gaat en vast komt te zitten bij bijvoorbeeld je lever of pancreas, dan ben je pas echt de klos.
Ik spreek uit ervaring. Laat alsjeblieft dat ding verwijderen!!
Heel veel Sterkte en succes,

Groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## 86Gena86

hallo,
even een reactie en zelf ook een vraag, Ik heb 2 jaar geleden galstenen gehad waarbij ook de galblaas is verwijderd.
ik had ook ontzettende steken, overgeven en erge pijn scheuten door mijn lichaam met name mijn rug. na een hevige strijd met mijn huisarts eindelijk verwijsbrief en ze weg laten halen (lang verhaal :Wink: ) daarna was het gewoon zoo heerlijk zonder de pijn.
ik zeg als ze er zitten en je hebt er last van WEG laten halen ookal heb je even geen last want het kan erger worden en dan wil je geen weken wachten!

Mijn vraag;
ik las dat galstenen terug kunnen komen maar is dit ook zo ookal is de galblaas verwijderd?ik lees veel over kans is groot dat ze terug komen maar er staat niks over ookal is de galblaas ook verwijderd.
graag een reactie van iemand die het zeker weet  :Wink: 

allemaal veel sterkte en bedankt alvast voor het lezen en eventuele reacties!
groetjes

----------


## 86Gena86

oh heb het gevonden'; ook kunnen galstenen terug komen ookal is de galblaas verwijderd.

hoelang zal hier overheen gaan voordat het galstenen kunnen worden?
ik heb namelijk dezelfde pijn als ruim 2 jaar geleden, maar kunnen ze dan al zo snel weer komen? naja ik sta nergens van versteld want ik was 19 jaar dus niet echt het prototype voor iemand met galstenen. maargoed iemand enig idee of het in zon korte tijd kan? 

DANKJE! groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi Gena,

Galstenen kunnen ook na een galblaasverwijdering in een rap tempo weer terug komen.
Bij mij is in februari 2006 mijn galblaas verwijderd en in maart 2006 hebben ze via een onderzoek gekeken of ik toevallig weer galstenen had in de galgangen omdat ik weer aanvallen kreeg. Dus galstenen kunnen sowieso binnen een maand weer terug komen.
Alleen gaan ze zich dan in de galgangen ontwikkelen omdat je dus je galblaas niet meer hebt.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## 86Gena86

hallo , dankje voor je reactie
kom met bij de huisarts vandaan en dit is wat hij erover zegt;
alleen bij kleine steentjes want die blijven soms achter in de gangen en verplaatsen zich naar de lever maar dit komt bijna niet voor.
tja.. ik had 3 grote knikkers.. dus uitgesloten?
vind het maar een vaag antwoord maargoed hij heeft er voor geleerd :Wink: 

nou groetjes allemaal!

----------


## aimee62

Bij mij is vorige maand mijn galblaas verwijderd, ik had ook galstenen. Was gisteren weer op controle bij de chirurg en zij zei me dat de galstenen nu niet meer terugkomen.
Ik heb nu geen last meer, maar dat zegt ook niet alles want ik had "maar" 2 a 3 aanvallen van galsteenkoliek per jaar.
Maar goed zij zegt dus dat die dingen niet meer terugkomen.Maar ik had de gewone operatie en volgens mij kunnen ze dan veel meer zien dan bij een kijkoperatie, mss dat bij een kijkoperatie nog wel eens iets over het hoofd wordt gezien?

----------


## jackieshot

> LUCKAS
> In de reform wordt Resium een Catalaanse Kruidenoplosser verkocht die bij mogelijk
> 8 op 10 alle gruis en gal en nierstenen oplost en oa steenbreek lat.saxifraga bevat.
> Als natuurgezondheids adviseur volgde ik tioentallen mensen die zo geholpen werden.
> Bij wie het niet werkt is er een mentaal of emotioneel probleeml van zwartgalligehid of 
> mogelijk onvergeven haat of kwaadheidskonflikt of slapen op stralen. mi.


is dat de volledige naam? Resium? ik zou dat graag willen proberen, ik twijfel aan een operatie

----------


## angela15

Hallo ik kan je meer vertellen 

ik had ook galstenen ik kreeg heel veel pijn boven in de buik aan de rechten kant, en als je zon pijn aanval kreeg dan kan je bijna niet adem halen
je rug gaat heel erg pijn doen. je kan bijna niks eten meer, als je bepaalde groenten eet krijg je het of wat vet,s eet
als je wil weten als je gastenen heb moet je een echografie doen!
ik ben 15 en ze hebben mij zaterdag me galblaas er uit gehaalt
en ik voel me nu een stuk beter!
Beterschap er mee  :Wink: 

groetjes angela

----------


## Kiara

Hallo ik heb ook een aanval gehad afgelopen jaar en soms als ik bepaalde dingen eet dan word het weer actief.
Ik heb toen ook heel erg overgeven! en rugpijn vreselijk.

Groetjes Kiara.

----------


## jackieshot

Bij mij is de galblaas verwijderd, drie weken geleden.
Ik heb erg getwijfeld daar mijn arts niet zeker wist of het de gal was die problemen gaf, had namelijk ook erg last van mijn maag..

en joepie, nu de galblaas eruit is , bijna geen last meer van mijn maag.
het bleek toch met name die galblaas te zijn ,maar die geeft bijna dezelfde symptomen als maagklachten..
ik ben erg blij dat ik het heb laten doen,
het enige is dat ik nu weer veel te veel eet, nu het weer kan :Smile: 
dat moet ik nog even aanpassen, kon daarvoor nauwelijks eten , dan kreeg ik last van mijn maag(dacht ik)
heb dat even flink ingehaald...haha.

sterkte allen

----------


## lolarover

Ik heb op het ogenblik ook bakstenen maar ben hierbij erg moe en nergens geen zin in klopt dat symptomen met bakstenen

----------

